
1Kb library to generate image placeholders on client side - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/hustcc/placeholder.js
======
zichy
The code is clearly stolen from Holder.js [1].

\---

[1]: [https://github.com/imsky/holder](https://github.com/imsky/holder)

